# Sydney Fishing Wednesday 4th and Thursday 5th April



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am planning to go for a fish both Wednesday and Thursday on Sydney Harbour. I have my eye on Balmoral although am also pondering Quarantine Bay and the area around it. I am probably looking at a 10:30 kick off or something due to kids that need to get to school. I hear that the Lane Cove River is fishing ok at the moment too. Hhmmm....maybe Hen and Chicken. In other words I am pretty much undecided on the location.

I plan to try and drum up some squid and use the downrigger, toss some slugs and soft p's, flick some pumpkinseed Berkleys around and generally do whatever I can to pick a fight with whatever pelagic happens to return my stare :evil:

Anyone up for it?

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Would love to join you guys Paul but I will be heading off on a camping trip. Thus I am trying to get my fishin in Wed and Thurs. Go well at Hen and Chicken mate. 

JT


----------

